
Multiplayer Roguelike With Crypto Drops - ratacat
https://enceladusgame.io/play/
======
ratacat
It's built on a MUD engine, and we're launching the first beta today. I
thought some of you might be interested. Or maybe you can come help me poke
holes in it!

Come grab a beta key (to help prevent abuse) in our discord
[https://discord.gg/rMBq7T](https://discord.gg/rMBq7T)

------
VadimPR
And an open-source client you can play it with:
[https://mudlet.org](https://mudlet.org)

~~~
ratacat
hahaha! Vadi, you're so swift, like a mountain thunderstorm crossing the great
divide!

Mudlet is awesome! as delicious as they come

